# brake light blinking



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

on my 99 a4 1.8t my brake up has been beeping 3 times and blinking constantly...i know i am missing 1 speed sensor...i have abs light on for that reason can this be related? i recently changed my brakes and rotors so idk what it could be


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

someone else told me that...i checked the fluid is at full


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

up..... can it be anything else


----------



## fugacity3 (Apr 21, 2008)

The same light beeps and flashes if you leave the ebrake on when you are moving. If it only happens when you are driving, check the switch for the hand brake. If you're lucky it could be that easy.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

what do u mean the switch for the hand brake...u mean fuse?


----------

